# Sophy Dental



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Sophy is at the vet's for a dental, very probably involving extractions this time. It is only the second she has ever had under GA and I am trying not to get too nervous. My vets are very good and very careful, I've asked for full pre-op blood tests (although I think they would have been done anyway, given her age - she will be 14 in November), she sailed through the polyp op and spay last year so I know she doesn't react badly to the anaesthetic, but I still won't relax till she is safe home! 

I discussed the bad reaction she had to meloxicam following her spay with her vet and we agreed that if she needs it again it would be safer to dose her with omeprazole first, and I have that in the medicine chest so with luck we will avoid that distress. Soft food is ready, along with soft treats and comfy bed. Anything else I should be thinking of? I have at least an hour to fill before I get a call from the vet...


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

Fingers crossed and prayers your way


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Safely through and coming round after a clean and two extractions - I will be picking her up in an hour or so. Ooooff - I’m glad that’s all over till the next time!


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Glad it went well. I hope you both are having an easy recovery at home.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

She’s going to feel lovely with those teeth out, once she’s recovered. How’s she doing now?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

She was a bit mis and woeful when she first got home but did an enormous poo and ate a small meal and has perked up. Still a bit woozy and uncomfortable, with her mouth a little open - I am sure she will be better after a good night's sleep. The tricky thing is keeping from Freddy from teasing her - he has had a dull day and wants to play.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

So glad Sophy came through her dental well 😍.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Glad she's done and safe.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think her mouth is uncomfortable - her tongue is going in and out further than I have ever seen. Freddy is on a lead to keep him from teasing her, she has had a second small meal after moaning that she was hungry for an hour and I rather feel roll on bedtime! But first I will take Freddy out for a good game of ball and see if that will settle him!


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

Hoping Sophy has a speedy recovery


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Finally they have all settled down. Sophy was hungry, uncomfortable, up and down and in and out, her mouth was sore and felt funny, Freddy was too close to her bed, etc, etc. Freddy had a boring day, was thrilled to see her home, and wanted to play. I’ve been keeping the peace, feeding Sophy small meals of soft food, taking Freddy out to play fetch, and generally trying to keep everyone happy. At 8pm the girls got a bit of chicken each and Freddy had his stuffed into a Kong toy, and peace at last descended! I suspect I will be up in the night with one or all of them but for now I am just grateful that Sophy has stopped whimpering.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Those whimpers must have been heartbreaking. Glad everyone is tucked in, at least for the moment.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Yes - it's like a softer version of her penetrating "I want a pee but it's raining" noise, but I think post anaesthetic it is a general sense of malaise and she's not really aware that she is doing it. And she was hungry - a small tea after missing breakfast was not enough, but I didn't want to overload her tum. Three small meals an hour or two apart seem to have done the trick. She's snoozing on her bed with Freddy snuggled on the floor next to it, and Poppy is on my lap. It seems a shame to wake them up to go to bed!


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

I do wonder if she has a icky feeling tummy after the anesthesia as well? Phoebe’s sure-fire tell for if she is nauseous is her air-licking and stretching her tongue out. Some food might have settled it a bit.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I remember Gracie had a distinct rasp after her dental. Same thing happened after Peggy’s spay. It’s like their formerly silent exhalations turned into groans and moans. I vividly recall Gracie whipping her head to the side when I offered her water and it sounded like she said an exasperated “NOooo.”


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Poor Sophy, hopefully she’ll feel back to normal tomorrow. Today has been quite an ordeal for her.


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

Hope you've had an uneventful night


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Glad she's home, the extractions were few (good work, fjm!) and hope your night was uneventful.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think the whimpering was a bit of everything - feeling yuck and somewhat zonked from the anaesthetic, sore throat from intubation, her mouth feeling strange from the extractions, needing to pee and poo a lot after so many hours at the vets, plus hunger pangs. Fortunately we all slept really well - 10pm to 5.45am, dogs out for a pee, then back to bed till 8.15am which is extremely late for us! It was just what Sophy needed and she is much better this morning. 

She had three teeth out according to the nurse I saw - two very wobbly upper incisors and one upper premolar. Given the smallness of her mouth and the speed with which her tartar builds up I do think getting her to 13.5 with a nearly complete set of healthy teeth is a bit of an achievement - it's taken work over the years, as she doesn't really like having her teeth brushed. Both nurses I saw were very complimentary about her health and condition, which was good to hear. I have been told to exercise her on leash for a couple of days but I think it may be Freddy who needs restraining - he is the one who encourages her to play fight and run zoomies!


----------



## PowersPup (Aug 28, 2020)

You are such a conscientious pet parent! It's very impressive that she had a complete set of teeth till she was 13 1/2! My little Papillon had several extractions while he was with me, and whimpered and moaned from the anesthesia disorientation and pain afterwards. It was so hard to watch, but he bounced back fairly fast, like Sophy has. Thankfully he didn't have a puppy trying to play with him while he was recovering!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Another good night's sleep. The omeprazole seems to have worked to soothe any ill effects from the metacam - or it is always possible that her bad reaction post spay was coincidental to the dose of oral metacam. Either way, if one small omeprazole tablet in chicken an hour before the pain killer removes any risk of a painful and distressing night I am all for it and so, I am sure, is Sophy! I've not forgotten how ill I was when I took ibuprofen on an empty stomach...

One more easy day and then I will let her decide how much she wants to do. Freddy persuaded her into a bit of running and playing yesterday afternoon but was very good about leaving her alone when she said Enough.


----------

